
Ask HN: Where can I buy real software companies? - BlackJack
This thread was posted five years ago and had interesting responses.<p>I think many devs would like to take over a (somewhat) working business and optimize and grow it. What&#x27;s the best place to find businesses selling for 10-50K that aren&#x27;t vaporware?
======
verdverm
Your price point seems low for a software company

